# WOW! JamHub-this looks cool!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.jamhub.com/what/index.html

Very interesting (I guess as long as your drummer has a digital kit, anyway)!
-Mikey


----------



## gagibson (Jul 15, 2009)

I wonder how good actually sounds through an average pair of headphones


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Is anybody using this system yet?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Is there any difference, aside from ergonomics, between this and a normal headphone amp. Using this with electric guitar means you need to use a modeler (eew) to keep it silent. I can see a benefit to using it for monitoring vocals.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

The Jamhub is capable of letting each user dial in their own mix. I don't know of any headphone amps that allow that, other than "more me".

A small mixer or a headphone amp might be the way to go as well. I'm open to suggestions. 

The band is wearing out our welcome at our drummer's house because of volume wars, so we're looking for options.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

The next closest thing to a JamHub is a proper monitor mix mixer and those are $1k's of dollars. While the routing on these isn't stellar, they are for the money, a pretty solid deal. As a bonus: you can use it to run your IEM monitor mix on stage in parallel with a FoH feed.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd have loved something like that when I was younger--made it easier to jam.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In principal the idea looks great to me. I'd have to try one to really judge but it's a reasonable solution in my opinion.

Heck I'd like to see more bands using technology like this in live settings. The biggest problem with most bands is that they're too loud coming off the stage. As a FOH sound man I have to deal with that far too often. If the faders are off, I can't reduce the house volume beyond that.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Long & Mcquade carries them. The Jam Hub Bedroom is $349.00. I'm leaning towards picking one up before the weekend.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Is there any difference, aside from ergonomics, between this and a normal headphone amp. Using this with electric guitar means you need to use a modeler (eew) to keep it silent. I can see a benefit to using it for monitoring vocals.


or - if your amp has a DI out 

could be very useful and reasonable price for on stage in ear monitor...yes - there are limitations - but its a great price


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody using one of these systems today?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, our backup practice space has one of these. One of our guys is a building manager who is on call sometimes and can't get away to the rehearsal space, so we practice in a spare room in his building. We had noise complaints and invested in one of these guys a while back. We have the larger one with 7 channels.

It's pretty sweet, but takes some getting used to. If you're not used to headphone monitoring, it can be a little disconcerting at first, but I find it really helps for working on things like vocals because it makes it really easy to dial in everyone's vocals and a little bit of panning can get you some good separation.

The only complaints I have is that our drummer is forced to use e-drums with it and the kit isn't great, so he complains about how different the feel is from an acoustic kit, and also the input don't have a lot of headroom, so it's REALLY easy to clip the signal.

We tried recording through it once and we just distorted all over the place. You really have to watch the signal going in.

I love the monitoring options though, it's great to be able to dial in a certain amount of each signal to your taste.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

We have been using one for nearly a year. Works great for various applications. Especially good for monitoring or if you are not using a PA. Personally, I am not a fan only because it forces you to have to re-train your ears in on stage situations.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a Jamhub "Tourbus" and It's better than what you'd expect. The sound quality is excellent. The model I have has a recording capability,built in effects and will record up to 6 hous in wav format. I also have an electronic drum kit so the entire band can come over and rehearse without disturbing anyone. A great investment in my opinion. If you are stuck for live rehearsal space, this honestly is the next best thing!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i think it's brilliant.
i'm fortunate to have a soundproof basement, but if i had to scale down because of bad economic times, this would be the way to go.
however, heed the advice of prodigal son (above).
you still need to rehearse at stage volume once or twice before a show.
he and i are speaking from experience.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been a JamHub Tourbus owner for about a year now.

As indicated previously, these are really designed for silent jamming ..... and IMHO they do this job very well ....... especially if you are in an apartment, shiftwork, new baby, etc. type situation where overall volume is an issue. 

My main reason for purchasing though was ....... not because I live in an apartment ..... but to try and keep the volume wars at electric jams under control and hear a better mix at the same time ..... and (to me) it does this very well ....... if someone is too loud for your liking, you just turn them down in your personal mix ....... if you need to hear more of the lead singer to help out with a harmony ..... you turn him/her up in your mix ...... if you are the bass player and want to hear more drums and less lead singer ...... turn up the drummer in your mix and turn down the lead singer ..... etc., etc.

This unit was not really designed as an in-ear monitoring system for live stage work ...... but I have read where others have tried it ........ and apparently made it work for a fraction of the cost a ‘real’ in-ear system.

I have not had a chance to try this unit with electronic drums yet but have tried it with just about everything else you might find in an ‘electric’ band to-day ...... e.g. electric and acoustic guitars (with both active and passive pickup systems), keyboards, electric bass, electric fiddle and/or pedal steel ..... (and am currently looking for someone with a wind controller to give that a road test!) ......... and to me, the sound quality is excellent ....... in fact, a friend was pretty amazed at how good his acoustic guitar sounded when run through this system with a rather cheap ($150) condenser mike ...... and when able to hear how sloppy his picking actually was ......... made the comment that “It’s tough to fix what you can’t hear!” ...... I believe this unit has helped improve the quality of my chops. 

As well, I use this unit every day even when the guys are not over for a jam ........ the audio out from my laptop gets plugged into the jamhub and I am then able to play along ...... silently (and mixed appropriately) with headphones on ...... to mp3’s, youtube vids, jamtracks, BIAB, whatever is on the laptop.

As mentioned previously, if you are down to your last few practices before a live show ....... then, certainly, this unit will not take the place of hearing your rig at full volume ........ but then, not much will ..... you can mike your amp into one of these units but it will then no longer be a ‘silent’ jam.

If, however, you are heading into the studio ........ and not used to hearing yourself or others ‘in the cans’ ........ then (IMHO) time/money spent practicing on one of these units will soon be saved in studio time/money ..... and the end product will probably be closer to what you really want.

Great silent practice tool ...... all kinds of upside ....... love mine ...... hope this helps.

(I think this is a company demo ...... for anyone who hasn't already seen it ..... I think there are other vids on youtube as well.)

[video=youtube;oykGBiowyAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oykGBiowyAQ[/video]


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Great post. Thank-you.


----------

